# Bed testers~ awww <3



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

seeing that Dexter didn't fit in the DreamChii Beddy-Bye bed that was made we had to get more testers hehehe!!

adorable kittens 








hylus kitty ^^


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Too cute! I want to snuggle them


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Huly said:


> Too cute! I want to snuggle them


thankie Huly! :albino:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That's so cute!!!

Too bad I'm not closer----I'd be your 1st human tester, even if my head is the only thing that would fit!! Hehe


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> That's so cute!!!


thanks woodard!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is adorable!! It makes me want a kitten but I know my allergies would not like me if I got one.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lmaooooo! Woodard. I don't think that bed would make a comfy pillow for a human head hehehe but I can make pillows that would 

Thankie intent. Actually I'm allergic to cats. The first time I started being closer to the cats I had itchy eyes, tearibg, red...sneezes...headaches but after a while it goes away. The more u interact with the pet ur allergic to the less symptoms I'll get because ur body will get used to it


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

How cute. It's been so long since we had kittens here.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwhhh! the kittens are too cute! and the bed is so cool! XD x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

what sweet little models!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

quinnandleah said:


> How cute. It's been so long since we had kittens here.


hehe! they are just to die for everytime i go see them!



theshanman97 said:


> awwhhh! the kittens are too cute! and the bed is so cool! XD x


hehe thankie shannon! 



Jerry'sMom said:


> what sweet little models!


thanks jerrysmom! :lol:


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

sooo cute, my moms cat is pregnant, she will have kittens in about a week now.... hope they will be just as cute as yours!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wodjeka said:


> sooo cute, my moms cat is pregnant, she will have kittens in about a week now.... hope they will be just as cute as yours!!


hope ur mommy's kitty has a healthy birth! Remember to post pics


----------

